# He's Gettin' Out of There!!!



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

That's right today I went to my BO and told her I was moving Phantom. My BO husband thought it was a great idea (he knows what i have been going through with her but i feel bad he still has to go through it). Anyway I was kinda scared of what she might do so I brought my daddy with me. She didn;t know he was coming so she got out of the truck all mad and when she saw him her eyes got real big. My parent's rarely get involved in my horsey matters but when daddy steps in you better look out. (my dad is italian and looks like a scary biker dude lol) but after that she began to put on a huge show in front of him. She acted like everything was fine, laughing and joking with me and hugging me telling us how much she loves having me around and I'm such a great kid. My dad saw right through her...when we got in the truck to leave he looked at me and literally said "That was all an act wasn't it." I was like "mmhmm" I'm so glad he saw right through her and realized what i have been dealing with. So Phantom will be out of there on Saturday!!!! and my BO's husband promised me he'd keep a close eye on him so she doesn't do anything to him.(He is so awesome)

Also since I am now ALLOWED (Yes I know that sounds weird but I was never allowed before) to blanket Phantom I am looking for a good heavy winter blanket for him. Does anyone have any suggestions? If it's relevent he is between a 78 and 80.

I am so excited!!

Here is a pic my daddy took of me and my Phantom boy after everything went down


----------



## JustPaint (Sep 27, 2010)

Followed your story in the other post, I'm glad things are looking up for you and Phantom. Why are there so many weird people in the horse world? He looks like a big sweet heart.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

All horse people are weird lol....some people just don't understand how to treat other people I guess. It made me sick how she put on a fake persona infront of my dad. I'm so glad I'm getting Phantom out of there....I'll post pics of the new place tonight.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm glad you'll be out of there soon! Bringing your father with you was a good idea. Rather she act fake and two faced than scream at you and do who knows what else. 

I look forward to the pictures!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Yay! Good for you! I can't wait for the pics!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

So glad everything is working out. This is the blanket I'm getting to replace my torn ones this year. But a lot of it depends on your climate. You don't want to go any heavier than you have too. Around here in the winter it's teens or twenties at night and forties during the day most of the time. Mine wear them at night but not during the day unless we have a really cold snap.
Tough-1 Polar 1200 Denier Nylon Turnout Blanket: Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Yay!!! I hope you have better luck at your next stable!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ech my camera kind of broke so no pics till saturday


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

yay!!! good for you for standing up to her


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Im sooooo pleased for you and your horse. Good call on taking your dad with you. Cant wait for more pics and updates


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm glad you are getting out, and that your dad was there for you. You and Phantom will be so much happier.


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

This is WONDERFUL news!! I am so happy for you and Phantom! Now he can use a blanket. He is so adorable. Look forward to more photos and updates.:clap::clap:


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I posted this vid on my other post but here it is again lol........




 
ALSO as an UPDATE...Phantom has already started to gain weight!!!! I'm so happy!! By next summer he should (hopefully) be nice and filled out again (unfortunately the old boy wont lose his swayback but I'm just so happy he'll have more meat on his bones....it'll be more to love <3 hehe =D)


----------

